# Xigmatek Asgard II



## Einer von Vielen (2. März 2010)

Ich habe eben bei Caseking vorbeigeschaut und gesehen, dass es einen "neuen" Asgard Tower gibt. 
Der Asgard II ist vom Grundaufbau gleich, hat aber eine neue Front aus gebürstetem Aluminium.
Die Kanten der Front sind in den Farben schwarz, weiß und orange erhältlich.
Der Preis setzt wie beim "alten" Asgard auch bei rund 30€ an.

Hier nochmal eine News von Tom's Hardware:
Xigmatek Asgard II: Edler Einstiegs-Tower


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2010)

Gefällt mir das alte besser.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2010)

Hmm ich find das neue schöner.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (2. März 2010)

Voll der Krasse Unterschied 

Aber ich find beide net so schön, aber dafür sind sie preiswert


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

Beide sind nicht wirklich schön, aber extremst preiswert.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Naja ich finde die könnten auch mal nen Highend Gehäuse bringen zum guten P\L Verhältnis.Die neue Version vom Asgard ist nicht so toll.


----------



## lenzis (3. März 2010)

passen an das seitenteil echt nur 2 lüfter??? sieht mir eher nach 3 aus


----------



## EinarN (3. März 2010)

Ist igendwie..................nackt, planlos und nur mit den farbigen streifen........hat eine gewisse ähnlichkeit mit ein selbst gebastelten Blech Kamin vom Dorf.
Meine Uroma hate sowas änliches (hatte mein Uropa gebastelt) da machte sie drin feuer mit holz um wasser auf zu wärmen wen sie ein hünchien schlachtete im hinterhoff.
Wie ich das teil, die tage, bei Caseking im angebot sah, igendwie sind diese erinerungen über meine urgroßeltern sofort hoch gekommen.
Man, ist das lange her................... 
Egal............
Am jeden fahl, damit hat Xigmatek wohl ein bock geschossen...........


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

> Ist igendwie..................nackt, planlos und nur mit den farbigen streifen........hat eine gewisse ähnlichkeit mit ein selbst gebastelten Blech Kamin vom Dorf.
> Meine Uroma hate sowas änliches (hatte mein Uropa gebastelt) da machte sie drin feuer mit holz um wasser auf zu wärmen wen sie ein hünchien schlachtete im hinterhoff.


Immer wieder solche Kommentare. Postet doch was Qualitatives. 
Zeigt mir mal für 30€ was besseres. 

Für Preisbewusste Käufer ist das Gehäuse sicher sehr interessant.


----------



## JoxX (3. März 2010)

Ich finde, das mehrere Hersteller solche Gehäuse zu dem Preis anbieten sollten, dann hätte man mehr Auswahl und sicher bessere Qualität, da sich das Gehäuse ja sonst nicht so gut verkauft 

Das Asgard 2 find ich nicht schlecht, aber bahnbrechende Änderungen sind es nun wirklich nicht xD
Schaut fast so aus wie mein Midgard, nur hat es nicht so eine schöne Front


----------



## mycel-x (3. März 2010)

Moinsen.
Topic off:
@ Einar:
Kommste noch klar?Unterstes Regal wie Du hier abgehst...
geh doch wo Du wohnst...!
Und bevor Du jetzt wieder mit dem Baseballschläger ausholst überleg mal wer sich hier wie daneben benimmt.
Kritik war/ist voll angebracht bei "Userpostings" wie Deinen.
Den kleinen Forumknigge schon gelesen!?
Topic on.
Das Gehäuse ist für diesen Preis absolut i.O.und gefällt mir.


----------



## >Peter< (3. März 2010)

Ich finde, dass das Gehäuse an sich wieder super aussieht, nur die Front wirkt etwas Billig, schaut nach viel Plastik aus... Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. März 2010)

>Peter< schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Gehäuse an sich wieder super aussieht, nur die Front wirkt etwas Billig, schaut nach viel Plastik aus... Oder irre ich mich?


Die Front ist aus Aluminium, zumindest der untere Teil. Die "Kanten" sind aus Plastik, was man finde ich besser hätte machen können!


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2010)

Also ich finde das Gehäuse deswegen häßlich, weil die Front einfach nur noch *klatsch* aufgesetzt wirkt. Wie nachträglich drauf geknoddelt ( was Xigmatek ja auch im Grunde getan hat ) *Außerdem paßt vorne nun kein Frontlüfter mehr rein !!!!* 
Der Rest ist ja 1:1 wie beim alten Asgard ( das ich übrigens in meinem Mod genutzt hab  )

So muss ein Asgard aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2010)

@ EinarN & KaiHD7960xx

Bitte tragt eure Meinungsverschiedenheit per PN aus, wenn noch nicht alles gesagt wurde. Ich habe diese hier entfernt, damit sie nicht vom Topic ablenkt und weiteren Zündstoff bietet.


----------



## >Peter< (3. März 2010)

fuddles, wie hast du die Front so schön Orange bekommen? Kann man das fertig so kaufen? Sieht nämlich echt Professionell aus


----------



## tickymick (3. März 2010)

Wie wärs mit lackieren? Sollte zB mit einer Airbrush Pistole recht gut gehen.

BTT:Ich finds irgendwie auch hässlich.Da sah das 1. weit besser aus.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

@fuddles: sieht sehr gut aus  
wo hast du denn gelesen, dass vorne kein Lüfter mehr reinpasst? das wäre ja eine arge Beschneidung des Xigmateks..
bytheway: MS-Tech oder HKC in der Preisklasse ist sicher auch nicht besser, auch kein CoolerMaster Elite..^^ Früher gab es mal das Antec300 für 32€, das war ein P/L Krache! 

@Klutten: Danke!


----------



## ATTNTAAT (3. März 2010)

Find das alte schöner.. wobei es echt Preiswert ist  .. Xigmatek <3


----------



## KOF328 (3. März 2010)

finde das gehäuse für den preis völlig in ordnung, ist aber nich wirklich schön.. da war das erste echt besser

P/L top, es gibt genug gehäuse für ü100€ die keinen schwarzen innenraum haben


----------



## fuddles (4. März 2010)

> wo hast du denn gelesen, dass vorne kein Lüfter mehr reinpasst? das wäre ja eine arge Beschneidung des Xigmateks.



Gelesen habe ich das nirgends. Allerdings sitzt der Lüfter im unteren Teil der Front. Beim 1.Asgard war dort noch Mashgitter dran, beim neuen sitzt dort die geschlossene Metall(optik?)platte davor. Glaube da würde ein Lüfter nicht besonders gut Luft ansaugen können^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

Hm vielleicht zieht der die Luft von vorne unten!?  Wie bei vielen Cases in der Preisklasse. 

Bei meinem Lian Li A05 wird die Luft durch die Schlitze außen gezogen + unten.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (6. März 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> finde das gehäuse für den preis völlig in ordnung, ist aber nich wirklich schön.. da war das erste echt besser
> 
> P/L top, es gibt genug gehäuse für ü100€ die keinen schwarzen innenraum haben


Das liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten Gehäuse über 100€ aus Aluminium sind und der schwarze Innenraum die ganze schöne Optik zerstört. Bei Stahl ist schwarzer Innenraum, bei Aluminium, finde ich!


----------



## fuddles (6. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hm vielleicht zieht der die Luft von vorne unten!?  Wie bei vielen Cases in der Preisklasse.
> 
> Bei meinem Lian Li A05 wird die Luft durch die Schlitze außen gezogen + unten.



Beim Lian Li sieht man ja auch deutliche Löcher dafür. 
Sehe ich beim neuen Xigmatek nicht. Und wenn da noch ein kleiner Schlitz im Boden drin ist, wem soll das nutzen? Da kann doch kaum/keine Luft rein kommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2010)

Das Lian Li ist aber bis auf die Löcher vorne zu 99% dicht und da kommt sonst nirgenst Luft rein. 
Beim Xigmatek ziehts an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (6. März 2010)

Ich finde mein Asgard I da ja doch irgendwie hübscher.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> Das Lian Li ist aber bis auf die Löcher vorne zu 99% dicht und da kommt sonst nirgenst Luft rein.


 Ja habe ich gesehen.  Aber durch die Schlitze vorne kommt ordentlich Luft.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (6. März 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Gehäuse deswegen häßlich, weil die Front einfach nur noch *klatsch* aufgesetzt wirkt. Wie nachträglich drauf geknoddelt ( was Xigmatek ja auch im Grunde getan hat ) *Außerdem paßt vorne nun kein Frontlüfter mehr rein !!!!*
> Der Rest ist ja 1:1 wie beim alten Asgard ( das ich übrigens in meinem Mod genutzt hab  )
> 
> So muss ein Asgard aussehen
> ...



Soviel zu einfach draufgeklatscht ^^


----------

